# Lawn Striper



## mydeere (Jul 30, 2011)

Does anyone have pics of their home made striper? I am in the process of building one right now. I will post pics when its done.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Pardon me, but what is a lawn striper?
is this more American vernacular that I am not familiar with???
Cheers
:aussie:


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Tim a lawn striper is a big Bass that swims in the yard....:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Really, I don't know much about em either.


----------



## bigdaddygb (Jul 24, 2011)

i believe a lawn stripper is like a sod cutter. only it is used to remove the lawn from your yard.


----------



## mydeere (Jul 30, 2011)

It puts the nice stripes in your lawn, like on a baseball field.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

I just thought that was as a result of the direction of cut as in down the lawn leaves a darker shade than up the lawn because the blades of grass lay over in opposite directions.
Cheers


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

HickoryNut said:


> Tim a lawn striper is a big Bass that swims in the yard....:lmao::lmao::lmao:
> 
> Really, I don't know much about em either.


:lmao::lmao:
thanks for the laugh


----------



## redtractor (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow, I was way off. I had no idea!


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

I thought is was a female lawn jockey wearing a "G" string in stead of a jockey uniform.


----------



## mydeere (Jul 30, 2011)

No really! Google it or check it out on eBay. And here all along I thought I've lived a sheltered life! C'mon guys!


----------

